# need help rooting with stock .902 update



## logan721 (Jan 2, 2012)

I reverted back to stock (.886) in order to get the ota update(.902) now i cant seem to find a method that roots my bionic. if anyone has any advice i would appreciate it!


----------



## SonicJoe (Dec 24, 2011)

logan721 said:


> I reverted back to stock (.886) in order to get the ota update(.902) now i cant seem to find a method that roots my bionic. if anyone has any advice i would appreciate it!


You need to root before the update. If you already updated to 902 you'll need to go back to 886 or 893, apply root and forever root, then update again.


----------



## logan721 (Jan 2, 2012)

i reverted back to stock .886 using dhackers method then got the ota .893 then went to .902 ota...I didnt forever root so iwanted to go back but i cant now im stuck in .902 even using bionic pathsaver. now when i power off then back on it goes to fastboot need some help so my phone boots up normally


----------



## Lockett (Jul 19, 2011)

Download the .893 FXZ file and use RSD Lite to flash you back. Root, forever root, and then update to 902. I'm in the process of doing the same thing right now.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

It should always be noted that the 893 fxz wipes the internal memory card, so have it backed up.


----------



## logan721 (Jan 2, 2012)

I've tried that but rsd doesn't read the fxz file for some reason


----------



## logan721 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ty guys for the replies btw


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

Use r3l3as3droot and for3v3r root to go all the way back to .886 then use path saver to come back up to. 901. Then download the official ota .902 and move it from /cache to your external SD Card and then flash it (not from bootstrap or safe strap, but from the other menu that you have to hold volume up+down when you power on)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## logan721 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ive also tried but it didn't revert me back I'm still on .902 n now when I try to turn off my phone I get the fastboot menu I have to go to boot mode to select power on


----------



## Droid Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

This method was released today - should work on all Moto phones no matter what the release is:

http://vulnfactory.org/public/motofail_windows.zip

Download the zip, extract it, run the batch file.

You must have the latest motodrivers installed on your PC and enable USB Debugging on your bionic.


----------



## logan721 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ty everyone for the help finally got it working I used rsd lite n found the correct fxz file to flash I'm rooted also thx again for all the post!!


----------



## logan721 (Jan 2, 2012)

heres the link i used to fix my bionic in case someone else needs it. thanks to sargentmajord for the hard work....
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/motorola-droid-bionic/197374-5-5-5-893-fxz-901-902-compatible-902-update.html


----------



## sargentmajord (Jan 8, 2012)

logan721 said:


> heres the link i used to fix my bionic in case someone else needs it. thanks to sargentmajord for the hard work....
> http://www.droidforu...902-update.html


 hey np i am glad it all worked out for u an if u need any assistance with my FXZ files in the future i have posted on the 5.5.5.893 FXZ .901/.902 compatible and.902 update thread my hrs of availability on the forum.i have currently fixed 392 bionics so far my goal is 500 plus the thread has been update to an all in one bionic fix thread with a .902 root exploit also. it also has been stickied an will always be at the top of the forum if u ever need it.


----------



## bionic61 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the link!
I used in on my never rooted bionic with .902 and it worked flawlessly!
The only question remains - do I need to do forever root?


----------



## logan721 (Jan 2, 2012)

bionic61 said:


> Thanks for the link!
> I used in on my never rooted bionic with .902 and it worked flawlessly!
> The only question remains - do I need to do forever root?


have you already moved to .902? do you plan on rooting?


----------



## closer (Nov 27, 2011)

bionic61 said:


> Thanks for the link!
> I used in on my never rooted bionic with .902 and it worked flawlessly!
> The only question remains - do I need to do forever root?


I'm not 100% sure, but I think the .902 root exploit linked in that thread forever roots for you. Caveat: safestrap took a dump on my phone earlier (first issue I have had with it, and been using it for MONTHS) and all I could get booted was stock .902. I ran the root in the above linked thread, installed root explorer and checked to see if forever root had been applied. In my case, it had. But, it might have been left over from my rooted 902 before safestrap crapped itself. BUT, I would think that if the forever root had persisted, I wouldn't have had to re-root the device. I'm 99% sure that the the root exploit linked above forever roots it for you.


----------



## closer (Nov 27, 2011)

sargentmajord said:


> hey np i am glad it all worked out for u an if u need any assistance with my FXZ files in the future i have posted on the 5.5.5.893 FXZ .901/.902 compatible and.902 update thread my hrs of availability on the forum.i have currently fixed 392 bionics so far my goal is 500 plus the thread has been update to an all in one bionic fix thread with a .902 root exploit also. it also has been stickied an will always be at the top of the forum if u ever need it.


Stellar thread - quick question, just so I am 100% clear. Your modified fxz file will allow me to rsd back to 893 from a 902 updated phone? (I believe that is what you are saying in the first couple lined in that thread, but I have had experiences in the past where what I understood and what was said were not exactly the same).

Thanks for the link, and the hard work.


----------



## logan721 (Jan 2, 2012)

closer said:


> Stellar thread - quick question, just so I am 100% clear. Your modified fxz file will allow me to rsd back to 893 from a 902 updated phone? (I believe that is what you are saying in the first couple lined in that thread, but I have had experiences in the past where what I understood and what was said were not exactly the same).
> 
> Thanks for the link, and the hard work.


 yes it does that was the problem i was having well one of them.


----------



## TerrorTodd (Dec 22, 2011)

Droid Commando said:


> This method was released today - should work on all Moto phones no matter what the release is:
> 
> http://vulnfactory.org/public/motofail_windows.zip
> 
> ...


This works on all Moto phones no matter the release?? Is this verified by anyone yet???

Thanks!!


----------



## closer (Nov 27, 2011)

TerrorTodd said:


> This works on all Moto phones no matter the release?? Is this verified by anyone yet???
> 
> Thanks!!


That is what I used on .902 the other day. Worked just fine.


----------

